# James May's Toy Stories



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

How good was tonights 

I didnt think it would work being that length but it was awesome, loved Tiff's commentary :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It was fantastic.. surprised at the local's win actually!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

really enjoyed that. So much better than Sundays Top Gear.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> It was fantastic.. surprised at the local's win actually!


Iv'e just got in from work, have to endure Jungle before I'm allowed to watch my toys, will be interesting to see if the local is one of my geeky mates.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

S500 said:


> Iv'e just got in from work, have to endure Jungle before I'm allowed to watch my toys, will be interesting to see if the local is one of my geeky mates.


Was looking out for you J. Great show tonight. Loved it.:thumb: Plenty of laugh out loud moments.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Really enjoyed tonights episode, very clever stuff.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Been a really good series, May is rapidly becoming the most accomplished presenter of the TG trio


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Remember Dads, a Scalextric isn't just for Christmas:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just posted in the other thread, but what the hell, I really enjoyed that, great achievement too.

Yup, I too was keeping an eye out for S500, trying to remember the face from that Ferrari in Switzerland photo


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Just posted in the other thread, but what the hell, I really enjoyed that, great achievement too.
> 
> Yup, I too was keeping an eye out for S500, trying to remember the face from that Ferrari in Switzerland photo


no chance of seeing me there Mick:wave: Slot racers have a definite divide, hard body scalies (Scalextric etc) and my lot, lexan racers, fast, furious and no way scale, we both take the p out of each other, a bit similar to the snobbery between a detailer and a valeter.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> really enjoyed that. So much better than Sundays Top Gear.


I agree, same old sh*t now.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome program, I'm enjoying it more than Top Gear, and May is a much more interesting and bearable presenter. I've been a huge Clarkson fan for nearly 20 years, but he's getting long in the tooth, and May is quietly becoming the most accomplished presenter.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I really enjoyed it. 

James May is very good at what he does. My missus only lets me watch this because she knows it's one of the shows that i would literally turn the TV off or talk to her all the way through her program if i didn't get to watch it.


But, Top Gear is still awesome and i hope all you moaners appreciate it when it's gone because that's what will happen and we'll be back to watching X-Factor, Corrie and (god forbid) Eastenders all week long with no reprive.

appreciate what we have people.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I really enjoyed it.
> 
> James May is very good at what he does. My missus only lets me watch this because she knows it's one of the shows that i would literally turn the TV off or talk to her all the way through her program if i didn't get to watch it.


He seems to be the only one of the three who either isn't acting up to his created persona (Clarkson the bufoon or Hammond the quirky/funny one), or he is and is _much_ better at it!

Although this series is a true _boys own_ adventure and probably a delight to present for soemone as nerdy as May.



> But, Top Gear is still awesome and i hope all you moaners appreciate it when it's gone because that's what will happen and we'll be back to watching X-Factor, Corrie and (god forbid) Eastenders all week long with no reprive.
> 
> appreciate what we have people.


It is beyond awesome when you consider what else there is on!!!!

However it is a bit stale and samey and I must confess to watching it back on record now to skip the boring _stars_ bit unless it is someone who interests me. But the chance to see an array of exotic supercars being ragged around (and now in HD) is always worth a watch...


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

When the scalextric bloke commented that he did not think that the amateurs would get anywhere near them .....I thought to myself .. "that comment is going to come back to bite you"......and it did.

Didn't realise you could still walk parts of the brooklands circuit.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Taaffy said:


> When the scalextric bloke commented that he did not think that the amateurs would get anywhere near them .....I thought to myself .. "that comment is going to come back to bite you"......and it did.
> 
> Didn't realise you could still walk parts of the brooklands circuit.


That made me chuckle too! :lol:

Yeah you can, I have a picture of my mini on there and my dads S1 RS Turbo


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very enjoyable show!


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Just finished watching it and absolutely loved it!

JM is turning into a bit of a legend me thinks! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That was epic


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the race was great...loved the footage and the track!!

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Was a great show, best one yet 

Is he doing the same for model trains this week?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trist said:


> Was a great show, best one yet
> 
> *Is he doing the same for model trains this week?*


I think so:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant, cant wait :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search/?q=James May's Toy Stories


----------

